# Favorite Classical Era Minor Key Concertos



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

Haha, I know I'm being a little specific here, especially due to a shorter number of minor-key pieces in this era, but what are some of your favorite Minor-Key Concertos from the Classical Period. This is my favorite era of music, and I'm particularly fond of minor-key pieces, so what are some of your favorites? Obviously there are the 2 great minor-key Piano Concertos by the famous Mozart, but I'm curious as to some lesser known works. For example... one of my favorites is Devienne's 7th Flute Concerto. This piece is just so enthralling to me!




So what are some of yours?


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2015)

Well, I'll have to jump in here and give a big thumbs up to *Beethoven's* Piano Concerto N° 3 in C minor. Check out this excellent performance by Stephen Bishop-Kovacevich:


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Lesser known? How about CPE Bach's Harpsichord Concerto in D Minor, Wq. 23. Here's a live performance:


----------

